# Allparts necks and bodies



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Is there anywhere in Canada to get Allparts necks and bodies?

Thanks!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.guitarpartscanada.com/index.php


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

there was somebody who posted a few months ago, a forum member who is a distributer, cant find the thread or post- hopefully he will turn up here. if i recall correctly he was in the prairies-

theres http://guitarpartscanada.com/
but some folks have had horror stories about theyre wait times, etc. dont know if those issues are resolved or not, but i will continue not to try them until i hear otherwise

some forum members have gone through rob distefano, he is in the states, but a good guy-
http://www.frettech.com/

i find it increasingly frustrating getting things done in canada. so many compromises and hassles. stuff that isnt even available here. and going to the states, brokerage fees that exceed the cost of the product. then theres dealing with wait times and shipping hassles- and ultimately not even knowing how the thing feels in your hands until after all the headaches and hoops you jumped through. you might be buying crap. canada needs a full time dedicated guitar parts supplier who accepts all payment types and ships promptly. id be willing to pay more up-front to the supplier in canada if i trusted him compared to going stateside, just for the convenience and worry free service. 

if every forum member was to loan me $100, i could quit my job and become such a supplier


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Frustration*

It is frustrating that Canada has so little access to parts and accessories.

The situation with customs and brokerage fees is ridiculous.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

As far as shipping times I have had great luck with Allparts.Usually here in a week,but the customs fees suck.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> As far as shipping times I have had great luck with Allparts.Usually here in a week,but the customs fees suck.


thats just ordering straight from allparts?
http://www.allparts.com/


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

fraser said:


> thats just ordering straight from allparts?
> http://www.allparts.com/


Yep,Usually a week,depending on which day of the week I get my order in,all the way from Texas


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What are you actually looking for?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> What are you actually looking for?


hes looking for allparts bodies n necks i think. i think i am too lol.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I would love to have the "fat", or "chunky" neck, a tele, strat, or both...eventually.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

L&M have pretty much the whole Allparts catalog in their system and my experience is that the prices are actually lower than purchasing direct from Allparts, even before shipping...

Just a thought.

gtrguy


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm the Allparts distributor that I think everybody is refering to. Send me a PM of what you are looking for and I'll get pricing.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

To add my 2 cents - there is a reason parts are hard to some by in Canada and its simply market size. Not enough serious buyers to stock the catalogue.

I cannot count the number of times people asked me about ordering Allparts stuff. When I tell them yes I can have it in a week and gave them a cheaper price than buying from Allparts direct - they hum an haw. Once I initiated a 100% deposit policy I stopped getting the requests 

Brokerage fees are not that bad. Just specify no UPS and you'd pay $8 plus the taxes you normally pay if you bought it next door. Allparts ships priority mail. Of course they are frequently out of stock.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> To add my 2 cents - there is a reason parts are hard to some by in Canada and its simply market size. Not enough serious buyers to stock the catalogue.
> 
> I cannot count the number of times people asked me about ordering Allparts stuff. When I tell them yes I can have it in a week and gave them a cheaper price than buying from Allparts direct - they hum an haw. Once I initiated a 100% deposit policy I stopped getting the requests
> 
> Brokerage fees are not that bad. Just specify no UPS and you'd pay $8 plus the taxes you normally pay if you bought it next door. Allparts ships priority mail. Of course they are frequently out of stock.


That is true but there are certain items they can't ship USPS.
I got a case for a guy and they shipped it UPS.What a nightmare.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

for BrownID, YJMUJRSRV and martyb1- do you guys see a profit when distributing product from allparts?
like when YJMUJRSRV says


> When I tell them yes I can have it in a week and gave them a cheaper price than buying from Allparts direct


do you still turn a profit?
i ask because ive been exchanging emails with allparts, and they will sell and ship direct to me- however im not 'large volume'
i just want a bit of this and that here and there- ive got one build thatll require a number of items, but its not a large cash thing- maybe 4-500$- other than that its just a neck once in a while, some tuners or pots etc-
id sooner deal regularly with someone on this side, and allow him to gain from it to whatever degree, than pay the same or slightly more by ordering direct-
does that make any sense? but wouldnt it be a pain if i emailed you that i wanted a set of 45.00$ tuners- and you had to deal with it all for whatever marginal profit that would show? in my case id likely wait until i had several items i needed, but you see what im getting at, i hope.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am saving now...my dream is to assemble a guitar from scratch with an Allparts neck, and an Allparts body.


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

fraser said:


> for BrownID, YJMUJRSRV and martyb1- do you guys see a profit when distributing product from allparts?
> like when YJMUJRSRV says
> do you still turn a profit?
> i ask because ive been exchanging emails with allparts, and they will sell and ship direct to me- however im not 'large volume'
> ...


The customer who orders "a neck once in a while, some tuners or pots etc" is the bread & butter of what I call my "pure" parts sales. In addition to building guitars, I also do design & engineering consultation and part of that involves parts selection and procurement. My original client base was primarily students attending luthier schools and other builders/manufacturers, but that quickly grew to include homebrewers & hotrodders. I never really intended to get into the parts selling game, but as a Canadian I know how hard it is to get parts let alone the correct parts with regard to what you are building.

I can't speak for the others who sell parts, but all you have to do is go to your local music store and look at what they charge for parts. Long & McQuade sells 500k pots from Allparts for $12 here in Calgary because that is what it takes to make it worth while for them to order and stock them. I can tell you that $12 includes a lot more than Long & McQuade's standard 30% mark-up! I for one really enjoy doing the parts selling thing, especially when it involves educating customers on the options out there and helping them select the most appropriate parts based on their budget and what they are building.

As for the bulk order vs. piece-meal orders debate, all I can say is that the costs are the costs and when you factor in things like less shipping in the case of a bulk order, I pass the savings on to the customer. I do stock some common things like pots and whatnot, but my parts sales are typically so specific to the customer that I’d have to have a Wal-Mart sized warehouse to stock everything I carry. Practically all my parts orders are therefore “custom orders”.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

BrownID said:


> The customer who orders "a neck once in a while, some tuners or pots etc" is the bread & butter of what I call my "pure" parts sales. In addition to building guitars, I also do design & engineering consultation and part of that involves parts selection and procurement. My original client base was primarily students attending luthier schools and other builders/manufacturers, but that quickly grew to include homebrewers & hotrodders. I never really intended to get into the parts selling game, but as a Canadian I know how hard it is to get parts let alone the correct parts with regard to what you are building.
> 
> I can't speak for the others who sell parts, but all you have to do is go to your local music store and look at what they charge for parts. Long & McQuade sells 500k pots from Allparts for $12 here in Calgary because that is what it takes to make it worth while for them to order and stock them. I can tell you that $12 includes a lot more than Long & McQuade's standard 30% mark-up! I for one really enjoy doing the parts selling thing, especially when it involves educating customers on the options out there and helping them select the most appropriate parts based on their budget and what they are building.
> 
> As for the bulk order vs. piece-meal orders debate, all I can say is that the costs are the costs and when you factor in things like less shipping in the case of a bulk order, I pass the savings on to the customer. I do stock some common things like pots and whatnot, but my parts sales are typically so specific to the customer that I’d have to have a Wal-Mart sized warehouse to stock everything I carry. Practically all my parts orders are therefore “custom orders”.


thanks for the insight BrownID. it sure makes sense, from your point of view. im just used to dealing with regular storefront operations, and those guys may carry allparts stuff, but they are always reluctant to order anything for me. i have a great relationship with one local guy, and he said to me, look, just order it yourself, its not worth it for you to go through me. but he runs a storefront, so his margin needs to be bigger........ now it makes sense lol.....
thanks man-:smile:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

BrownID said:


> The customer who orders "a neck once in a while, some tuners or pots etc" is the bread & butter of what I call my "pure" parts sales. In addition to building guitars, I also do design & engineering consultation and part of that involves parts selection and procurement. My original client base was primarily students attending luthier schools and other builders/manufacturers, but that quickly grew to include homebrewers & hotrodders. I never really intended to get into the parts selling game, but as a Canadian I know how hard it is to get parts let alone the correct parts with regard to what you are building.
> 
> 
> I am so happy that you are here in Calgary. I am saving up now, I will buy a neck for sure, and possibly a body as well. I have definite ideas about the other components I need, but don't really know the best sourcing.


----------

